# Cheap lighting alternatives



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

anyone here improvise due to the sometimes over expensive prices of the standard aquarium hoods and lights which are often sold separatley.

I went to wal Mart yesterday and bought a 48" under the counter florescent lighting fixture that included the bulb for 12 dollars canadian. It is white florescent light and I think it looks wicked and is either as good in quality as actual aquarium lights or better.

Anyone else here use cheaper alternatives to the actual lights that you are "suppose" to use ? thanks.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

HOME DEPOT lighting .. ahah.. and i get em from work.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I got the lights with the tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have shop lights







Dont care, Ps dont like the light much anyways and I save $$$


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I used 2 24" wal-mart under cabinet "grow lights" on my recentally finished stand. They light the tank just fine, and heres what they look like installed.

~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey iLLwiLL, how much were those lights??


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

10 bucks each

~Will.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I did something similar iLLwiLL. It's an 18 under-cabinet light with a 750 lumen aquarium light. It's almost overkill though. The Ps don't like the light on anyways.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx Will!!!







Will bew sure to look for those next time I swing through WalMart


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I got mine from work for my 500 gal, same lighting used in office buildings


----------

